# Favourite docs, videos, audio (media) relating to IT/technology



## myztic (Oct 30, 2015)

No copyright violations! When in doubt link to Wikipedia / some descriptive source instead of a file

In no particular order:

-) [doc] Program design in the UNIX environment, Rob Pike, Brian W. Kernighan
http://harmful.cat-v.org/cat-v/unix_prog_design.pdf

-) [video] BSD Now Episode 103 starring Bryan Cantrill





-) [doc] K&R
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_C_Programming_Language

-) [doc] The Cuckoo's Egg, Clifford Stoll
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo's_Egg

-) [doc] The TeXbook, Donald Knuth
Massachusetts: Addison-Wesley, 1984 ISBN 0-201-13448-9
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1190262.The_TeXBook

-) [video] The Expert - Short Comedy Sketch




[/video][/video]


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 31, 2015)

myztic said:


> ...
> -) [video] The Expert - Short Comedy Sketch
> 
> 
> ...


[video]

I normally never chime in on off topic things but this was good.  I have some meetings next week and feel 100%  ready for it after watching this.[/video]


----------

